# InPatient Lithotripsy Questions



## TameFarrar (Aug 9, 2007)

I have very little exposure to IP coding as opposed to OP coding so I am somewhat confused by this particular Provider billing of the following

Cysto W/ Uret 
Cysto W/ Uret 
Inj for retro for 
Cysto on for 
Lasertripsey S 
Indwelling st 
Indwelling st 
Dilitation of M 
Lithrotripsy

While I realize that the list above is very confusing due to the shorthand - it is what I am seeing as well with the exception of the pricing they have included for EACH procedure.

Having coded OP I was under the impression that the Cystourethroscopy w/Urethroscopy and w/lithotripsy fell under ONE code and the Cath was also included. 

Is there something different if the procedures are done on an In-Patient basis that would allow every single procedure to be billed separately??

The stents are included in code 52353 (the code I would use for OP)

The dilation would be included as a part of the procedure. Is that different for IP??

I would code this OP as 
52353
52283-51

I am unsure what to do about the term Lasertripsy.

What Revenue Codes would be the most appropraite for this??
I would use 0790 for the procedure.

However, the provider is using the OR (RC 0360) this is confusing to me as this is not a major thing.

Any help here would greatly appreciated!!!!
Tame


----------

